# Zombie Axes/Tomahawks ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How many of you have tomahawks and what type ?

I have a CRKT Woods Chogan T-Hawk on its way. I like the no frills look and the wood handle that I will modify. Not only is this for Zombies but it can be used around the camp site too. I like the hammer head on one end as I feel it is more useful to me.

I also purchased a Estwing Tomahawk Axe with a leather grip. It seems like a good quality Tomahawk at a decent price. I have a Estwing Axe, and as a general axe it is OK, not like the hand built forged axes for sure, but OK for everyday use.

I spent around $43 each for these ... they are not the most expensive by a long shot, but they are a major upgrade from United cutlery and the like. I thought about SOG, but the last few years I have felt their quality has gone down

What are your guys thoughts on Tomahawks and if you have, show pic ... I will show pics of mine when I get them ;- )

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Sog is awesome ! I have quite a few . I also purchased the quick release hard sheath . I throw them and cut with them . Very tuff . They are sharp and durable . 5 STARS all the way !

View attachment 89968


View attachment 89969


Here is the after market quick release sheath.

View attachment 89970


I also have the smaller Fast Hawk .

View attachment 89972


I also have the Smith and Wesson . Never actually put it to work so I can't vouch for its performance . Sitting in the collection collecting dust . Very hefty and solidly built .

View attachment 89971


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cold steel trail hawk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for the input, I can hardly wait for mine to show up ;- )

wll


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a survival shovel I use for camping. The shovel blade has an axe on one edge and a saw blade on the other, works great. The butt of the handle is a hammer. Both the sawblade and hammer can unscrew. Inside the handle I keep one of those pull saws for bigger jobs.

I have beaten the crap out of this thing for 12ish years and its still a beast. Can't remember where I bought it though.


----------



## brian5704 (Sep 3, 2015)

Bought the sog survival hawk recently. Have not had a chance to use it much yet. Seems to be really solid.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Cold steel trail hawk


Ghost ?

You use a Trail Hawk ?

I have been reading up on that unit and it is a very much a meat and potatoes tomahawk. I very much like the simple trad units with the ash/hickory handles, as the handles are easily replaced if need be and the wood takes out some of the vibration on contact.

I like the units that have the hammer at one end too, as for me they are much more useful in the field, yet still capable of smashing a zombies skull ; - )

After reading everything I could on this unit, I have one coming my way. I plan on staining the handle a medium brown, wrapping paracord about 6 inches down from the head and then hockey taping the main part of the handle and putting a lanyard hole at the bottom. I will also remove the black paint on the Hawk itself and blue the unit. ..... What did you do ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Not a Tomahawk, but I just ordered a Ames E 2 Military shovel too... a very, very cool tool. Just about all the rest of the military shovels are pure crap from what I have seen.

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

There's a guy on the dirt time forum that makes a good hawk it has a hollow handel it's price but nice made off of the cold steel hawk.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

2 full size SOG fasthawks and a mini one, estwing hatchet with leather handle and axe, best made axe, and my favorite one is my restored plumb hatchet that I shortened the handle on and put a Osage orange butt cap on. One of these days I would like to pick up a Japanese hatchet. I also like to use my Chinese cleavers sometimes instead of my axes since I have them vearing in size from giant (bigger then my head) to small (size of my hand).


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's some of vecs hawks


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Here's some of vecs hawks


WOW, WOW, WOW !!

That is exactly what I want to do with mine ... but ... what does vecs stand for ?

Is that a nut in the bottom of the grip ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yahoo ... the Cold Steel Trail hawk will be here today according to all accounts and the CRKT Woods Chogan will be here Friday ... i will be busy this weekend for sure :- )

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah he make a fiber handle some how inside is hollow can be used as a blow gun carry small items or to stoke up a fire.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well put a lanyard on the Estwing Black Tomahawk I have. The steel is tougher than heck ...My handle is ever so slightly curved because of their heating process ... I put it in a vice and tried to re-bend it .... NO WAY !!!

This is a very, very sturdy unit and MUCH better built than many of the so called Tactical tomahawks that are out there .... You will never break this unit, one piece hardened steel running all the way down the handle. For $39.00 and tax... it is one **** of a tool !

Here is a pic of mine.









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My Woods Chogan arrives tomorrow ... I'll have a busy day of tomahawk finishing. I have lanyard holes to drill, paracord wrapping to do and paint removal on the Cold Steel Trail Hawk.

Way to much fun ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well that's enough for today, stained handle, and took off paint and blued & oiled the head.

Will paracord tomorrow, she is starting to look good ;- )









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got my Estwing with a leather handle in .... a very, very nice tomahawk ... built like a tank, and I mean tank. For a production piece of equipment this is off the charts, If you have a chance to compare it to some of the other commercial tomahawks, please do.

This is awesome ..... the label on the head sets it off, but of course that will be worn off on the first outing ... but that's the only thing that is wearing on this tomahawk, that's for sure ! ...WOW, what a solid piece of equipment ;- )









wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm all about the Estwings, personally.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I'm all about the Estwings, personally.


I'll be working on some cool Cold Steel and CRKT tomahawks that are more than OK and have good quality. The Cold Steel Trail Hawk, once cleaned up and sharpened, is a very good buy and good steel for the money spent. The CRKT Woods Chogan is a big step up In manufacturing and finish. The Chogan is more of a useful item in a field/survival situation because of way it is built, the Cold Steel Trail Hawk is more of a light duty chopping and tactical unit because it is lighter and can move very fast.

The Estwing Tomahawk, is heavier then the Cold Steel, but it is the toughest tomahawk I own ..... If I had one to own for chopping small limbs, and protection ... this your be it ... it would never break. Estwing has been making useful hammering and chopping tools for over 90 years, and they know what they are doing ... no glamour, no fancy Zombie BS ads, no Hollywood's idea of an outdoors man You Tube videos ...... nothing like that.... just a tool that the working guy uses and makes his living with !

The Estwing has a standard hammer style handle and is basically used as a light chopper and a unit that can cut, trench, dig and be used for breaching. it is a very nice tool.

If you guys have not seen one, go to your Home Depot or Lowe"s and take a look. They may not have the one with the leather handle but you will get the idea,,, I have the black handled version and it is going in my truck, along with a Cold Steel Trail Hawk (more for protection than hard use). The Chogan is going in my camping gear set up as it is a very fine heavier chopper, yet can be used for tactical applications also !

More to come tomorrow ;- )

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, man...I think the blacks are the "fanciest" models they make...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, man...I think the blacks are the "fanciest" models they make...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Yeah, man...I think the blacks are the "fanciest" models they make...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you blue that axe, it looks great. I'm thinking of taking the black paint off the black handled version I have and then bluing it... Just afraid I may mess it up, have not seen anyone else do it ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Worked some on the Trail Hawk ... I have black hockey tape on it now, I just got some camo that I think will look better. Working on the CRKT Chogan Tomahawks now .. a PITA ! need to drill holes in handles for lanyards ... man alive have I messed up more things drilling holes, even when I tape .... I wish I had the talent you guys have ;- )









wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

wll said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, man...I think the blacks are the "fanciest" models they make...
> ...


...sure did not; straight from the factory like that...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Very nice ;- )

wll

*Side Note*:

Just got through removing finish on CRKT Woods Chogan with paint remover.. what an ordeal, and then sanded and stained. I will let it sit till Monday and then reapply paint remover one more time.

This is becoming a life project ;- ) but the tomahawks are going to be nice.... the Chogan and the Trail Hawk have two completely different feels, both of course can be used as weapons and both as a camp axe. The Chogan for bigger chores, the Trail hawk for lighter stuff ..... which one do I like the best ?

For walking in the boonies where I might need a weapon, the Trail Hawk is awesome ... for walking around where I might be spending the night and need to do some serious chopping and a weapon secondarily, the Chogan would be it. Both are are very cool.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Working on tomahawks and they are looking good so far, but got this in the mail today ... a 12" Bowie Cold Steel Machete (12" blade length) !

It is blade thickness is thin like a machete, but shaped like a knife and sharp as heck, made from 1050 steel ... very cool. The sheath is just fantastic for the sale price that Midway had these at $14.95 + free shipping !

This thing is way cool ! It has gotten some good reviews on YouTube !









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are my Chogan Tomahawk's ... they are very very cool......They look much more bad arse than these pics. The guys at work have flipped out how cool they look compared to when I got them.









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Trail Hawks are done, they turned out nice ;- )

All these go in a box are are put away for when they are needed. i axe sharpener goes with them for emergency situations.









wll


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I tend to go for more medieval style weapons but I do like variety, here are a few axes/tomahawks that I have laying around the bedroom. A Hanwei, a couple of Windlass, a Coldsteel and a couple generic. I want to pick up a CRKT one of these days...but I seem to end up buying swords when ever I have extra cash.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice... I'll be at my office, taping up some handles on my Cold Steel Bowie machetes, and sharpening up some blades.

They then go in storage boxes and a couple in the back of my truck for emergencies.

I plan on my black Estwing hatchet, a Bowie machete, an old small Brazilian machete and a Smith Axe sharpener to live out the rest of their lives in a nice container in the back of my truck !

wll


----------



## GrimyReaper (Nov 2, 2014)

I've always fancied the Traumahawk from www.zombietools.net









I realise it's more 'live-edged artwork' than actual tool but that's part of it's charm for me, it's legal to keep these on your wall here and it's art, so it'd be reason enough to have it in the bedroom (erm, I know how that sounds..) as 'art' on the wall but would do the job nicely if I was to wake up to a 'zombie' coming up the stairs after breaking into the house.

Aaaand I'm just a sucker for shit like this, I'd probably have one of everything it they weren't so expensive, this is $250! 

The site's pretty cool though if you haven't visited, the descriptions and gallery are well worth 30 minutes of your time, if they made slingshots I'd be screwed


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Toobz said:


> I've always fancied the Traumahawk from www.zombietools.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty darn cool ;- )

wll


----------

